# Where to buy Millipedes Online



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello everyone! Just stopping buy to ask where you buy your millipedes online, if you do. All and any experiances welcome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## millipedegirl (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi! I just ordered from Bugs in Cyberspace. Peter has been very helpful and communicative, and he has the largest selection I have found (at least in the US). My millipedes are set to arrive on Wednesday, so I can't tell you yet how or in what condition they'll arrive, but so far my experience has been a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs (Jul 22, 2013)

Ward's Scientific has/used to have the best prices on ABGs. Here is my writeup on them http://www.weebly.com/weebly/main.php

(I am a vendor but have nothing to sell at the moment so I am not promoting myself by posting this...)


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks to both of you. Right now I have my eye on the Thai Rainbow Millipede and bumblebee millipedes from bugs in cyber space. Anyone know why all the images of thai rainbow pedes are different from the image on their site?


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 22, 2013)

The Thai Rainbows can vary but they are orangy/pinky/red and blue. The bands are sometimes thicker for different colors, but as they mature they typically look like this one. I will post some pictures of mine on my profile for you.


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

MelissaDBrown said:


> The Thai Rainbows can vary but they are orangy/pinky/red and blue. The bands are sometimes thicker for different colors, but as they mature they typically look like this one. I will post some pictures of mine on my profile for you.


 Thank You!


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 22, 2013)

I second bugsincyberspace. Very large selection!


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 22, 2013)

Pictures are up for you. I have one pling that isn't posted but it's maybe 1/4" long and its bands are just starting to show. It's an off whitish shade and the blue is starting to come through and it's so adorable. It will darken and brighten after each molt it goes through. As for the two in my pictures those are maybe an inch and a half to two inches short of being full grown. One is slightly thicker and longer than the other.


----------



## SDCPs (Jul 22, 2013)

I am sure you'll be pleased with what you get from BiC if you choose to order from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

Guess bugs in cyberspace it is. Thanks for the pics melissa, and for all your other help!


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 22, 2013)

No problem! Please let us know what you get and put up some pictures. I'd really like to see what you get


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

MelissaDBrown said:


> No problem! Please let us know what you get and put up some pictures. I'd really like to see what you get


So far it's looking like 1 thai rainbow and three bumblebees. I convinced my brother to get one, and he's going for the Philipine Giant Blue Greys.


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh I forgot to tell you about mixing species!!!! I don't know what other people feel and do here, but I will only mix species that are native to each other so they are comfortable and have the same humidity. I had a Florida Ivory and Florida Brown together, because they were both native to that region of the States and were adapted to the same climate.


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

MelissaDBrown said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you about mixing species!!!! I don't know what other people feel and do here, but I will only mix species that are native to each other so they are comfortable and have the same humidity. I had a Florida Ivory and Florida Brown together, because they were both native to that region of the States and were adapted to the same climate.


Will these two species mix well? If not, I have another 10 gallon tank. Are there any species on that website that will mix with the bumblebees?


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 22, 2013)

Now that question, I don't know haha! I looked at the site you are on and it says US but it doesn't give a region. I am almost 100% they are tropical not desert, so I would say they should be safe with the Rainbows. They are also on the smaller size so they won't bump into the little ones and topple over them.


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

That's good to know, I think I will take a chance. If something goes wrong, they can always have their own tank. And the pedes I listed won't be to much for a 10 gallon tank, would it?


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 22, 2013)

I think that should be just fine considering they are on the small side. Someone posted a thread up here that their millipedes were fighting. You should read about that. I have never heard of this before but it can't be 100% perfect all the time. Just take a look at that and know the signs if you see any bullying or problems, that way you can separate anyone who is causing problems or injured.


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

MelissaDBrown said:


> I think that should be just fine considering they are on the small side. Someone posted a thread up here that their millipedes were fighting. You should read about that. I have never heard of this before but it can't be 100% perfect all the time. Just take a look at that and know the signs if you see any bullying or problems, that way you can separate anyone who is causing problems or injured.


Just found that post. It's a little worrying, but I haven't ever heard of a case like this. And if it was territorial, they should have plenty of space, right?


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 22, 2013)

Sometimes it's not just about space, but fighting over a mate. I guess even cute millipedes can get jealous too right?


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

Haha yep! Guess they can!


----------



## SDCPs (Jul 22, 2013)

It's fine to mix.

BTW, your brother had better anticipate an inch long "giant" blue millipede

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 23, 2013)

SDCPs said:


> It's fine to mix.
> 
> BTW, your brother had better anticipate an inch long "giant" blue millipede


Haha yep lol. Well, he wants it to be small, but that's just him. Didn't exactly seem 'giant' to me. By the way, does anyone know the scientific name of that species?


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 23, 2013)

I've never seen that kind before to be honest. It's really really pretty and now I want one!


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 23, 2013)

MelissaDBrown said:


> I've never seen that kind before to be honest. It's really really pretty and now I want one!


Definetly is! Ok everyone, more questions! Anyone know a link to ANY information about this pede?


----------



## shebeen (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's some information from Orins' (A&E) book "Millipedes in Captivity".  You should definitely get yourself a copy.  The Philippine Giant Blue Millipede is from the genus Acladocricus.  They take about four years to reach maturity and can obtain a length of 6 inches.  Adults molt twice a year and usually live 2 to 4 years after reaching maturity but often die of fungal infections after 3 years.  Immatures are easy to rear.  He gives them a hardiness of 9 on a scale of 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 23, 2013)

shebeen said:


> Here's some information from Orins' (A&E) book "Millipedes in Captivity".  You should definitely get yourself a copy.  The Philippine Giant Blue Millipede is from the genus Acladocricus.  They take about four years to reach maturity and can obtain a length of 6 inches.  Adults molt twice a year and usually live 2 to 4 years after reaching maturity but often die of fungal infections after 3 years.  Immatures are easy to rear.  He gives them a hardiness of 9 on a scale of 10.


Wow thanks! Definetly sounds like a book do get! But they usually die of fungal infections? Is this still a good beginners pede?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 23, 2013)

DatMillipede said:


> So far it's looking like 1 thai rainbow and three bumblebees. I convinced my brother to get one, and he's going for the Philipine Giant Blue Greys.


I bought a bunch of this species (1 inch) recently and I had a few die under ideal conditions. You might want to buy 3. : )


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 23, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> I bought a bunch of this species (1 inch) recently and I had a few die under ideal conditions. You might want to buy 3. : )


Seriously? Was it the fungal infection? Also, what's the hardiest pede on that website?


----------



## shebeen (Jul 23, 2013)

Millipedes are susceptible to shipping stress.  Even when all precautions are taken, some individuals can die hours or days after being received.  I usually try to by in lots of 4 or 5 and hope for the best.  

I would say the hardiest species that Peter has in stock are the Bumblebee, the albino Narceus, and the Thai Rainbow.  Ken the Bug Guy has Chicobolus spinigerus in both Ebony and Ivory morphs, and Narceus gordanus in stock, all of which are quite hardy.  Ken also has Bumblebees in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 23, 2013)

shebeen said:


> Millipedes are susceptible to shipping stress.  Even when all precautions are taken, some individuals can die hours or days after being received.  I usually try to by in lots of 4 or 5 and hope for the best.
> 
> I would say the hardiest species that Peter has in stock are the Bumblebee, the albino Narceus, and the Thai Rainbow.  Ken the Bug Guy has Chicobolus spinigerus in both Ebony and Ivory morphs, and Narceus gordanus in stock, all of which are quite hardy.  Ken also has Bumblebees in stock.


Thanks you. I think I will be getting two thai rainbows. A ten gallon tank should be plenty enough for them, right?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 23, 2013)

DatMillipede said:


> Seriously? Was it the fungal infection? Also, what's the hardiest pede on that website?


I am not sure why they died. Go with shebeen's recommendation for hardiness.

---------- Post added 07-23-2013 at 06:43 PM ----------




DatMillipede said:


> Thanks you. I think I will be getting two thai rainbows. A ten gallon tank should be plenty enough for them, right?


Just my 2 cents: This species reproduces VERY well under ideal conditions. They are one of my favorites. I would suggest you get 5. It will cost you more but then you will have a higher probability of having offspring. You will be so bummed if you get 2 males or 2 females or no babies. The two you buy will eventually die and it is very cool to have 50-100 babies after the parents are gone. If you get babies you can set up multiple enclosures of varying sizes. I started with 5 and now have 6 large healthy enclosures that range from the size of a 5 gallon to a 3 foot by 4 foot enclosure. Each of these enclosures have large numbers of individuals in them. It is common to find 40 or more babies swarming a piece of fruit. I always give them at least 4 inches of substrate. Low ventilation, moist substrate, lots of dead leaves, shredded aspen wood, dry dog food, fruit, giant springtails.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 23, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> I am not sure why they died. Go with shebeen's recommendation for hardiness.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-23-2013 at 06:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 Thanks, the problem with getting so many is cash. Right, now, as these are my first pedes, I am only willing to get 3-4. And springtails? They clean up the tank, right? And is oak wood fine?


----------



## Solucki (Jul 23, 2013)

I found someone who sells WC bumble bees and rusty reds at 15 for $30 shipped. Good guy too. I bought some.


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 23, 2013)

Solucki said:


> I found someone who sells WC bumble bees and rusty reds at 15 for $30 shipped. Good guy too. I bought some.


Sorry, but what does WC mean? Also, I'm pretty set on the thai rainbow millipedes now, so I might get a bumblebee or two, but I need a website with the rainbows.


----------



## Solucki (Jul 23, 2013)

Wild Caught. Those are good too.
I'm sure these are all listed but Bugsincyberspace, Ken the bug guy, Swift inverts all Have millipedes.


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 23, 2013)

Solucki said:


> Wild Caught. Those are good too.


Thanks for the info! I'll take all I can get! And what website is this?


----------



## Solucki (Jul 23, 2013)

It's not a website, just a private seller. Pm me if you want details.


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 23, 2013)

Solucki said:


> It's not a website, just a private seller. Pm me if you want details.


Ok, I'm good for now. However, if I ever feel the need for some more pedes (I'm sure I will) I'll PM you.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 24, 2013)

DatMillipede said:


> Thanks, the problem with getting so many is cash. Right, now, as these are my first pedes, I am only willing to get 3-4. And springtails? They clean up the tank, right? And is oak wood fine?


Yes, they clean the tank. Dead oak wood is perfect.: )


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 24, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Yes, they clean the tank. Dead oak wood is perfect.: )


Thank you for all your help! Hopefully I'll have a few pedelings in a few months!


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 24, 2013)

Man I feel bad for missing out on this thread. That's what I get for not checking the site in a few days!

I'm the one who had the millipedes that were fighting, they were the same species though. Pete from BiC told me that it's fine to mix species that aren't from the same region, as long as they have similar environment needs. My single D. macracanthus (an african species) lives with my Florida ivories, and every one seems to be getting by fine, as that tank has produced a huge amount of babies. 

The "giant blues" are not blue as immatures by the way. I don't think they get nice coloring until they're near adulthood. Mine are just boring grey right now and about 2 inches.


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 24, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Man I feel bad for missing out on this thread. That's what I get for not checking the site in a few days!
> 
> I'm the one who had the millipedes that were fighting, they were the same species though. Pete from BiC told me that it's fine to mix species that aren't from the same region, as long as they have similar environment needs. My single D. macracanthus (an african species) lives with my Florida ivories, and every one seems to be getting by fine, as that tank has produced a huge amount of babies.
> 
> The "giant blues" are not blue as immatures by the way. I don't think they get nice coloring until they're near adulthood. Mine are just boring grey right now and about 2 inches.


 Thank you! Also, has anyone here know if it is safe to bring inside tree bark? I would like to make my tank more "natural", but the only trees around are pines, and sticks from aspen trees. I'm worried about the pine changing the PH of the soil, will that effect the pedes? Also, is anything wrong with the aspens? Thanks!


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 24, 2013)

Any sort of softwood/resinous tree (such as pine or cedar) is dangerous for bugs. Hardwood such as oak or aspen is fine though (I use pet bedding aspen shavings as a component in my pede substrate). Naturally it's important to make sure that whatever you collect has no pesticides.

I collect rotten oak wood/leaves in the greenbelt near my house, but I bake everything at 200ºF for a few hours (moistened and covered with foil) before I use it because I'm fearful of introducing parasites into my tanks. Other people prefer their stuff unbaked though. If you do bake it, keep in mind that it will create a "bloom" of mold/fungus/possibly fungus gnats (harmless but really annoying in large numbers) for the first few weeks before settling. Most molds/fungi are beneficial to millipedes because it breaks down organic matter into something they can eat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 24, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Any sort of softwood/resinous tree (such as pine or cedar) is dangerous for bugs. Hardwood such as oak or aspen is fine though (I use pet bedding aspen shavings as a component in my pede substrate). Naturally it's important to make sure that whatever you collect has no pesticides.
> 
> I collect rotten oak wood/leaves in the greenbelt near my house, but I bake everything at 200ºF for a few hours (moistened and covered with foil) before I use it because I'm fearful of introducing parasites into my tanks. Other people prefer their stuff unbaked though. If you do bake it, keep in mind that it will create a "bloom" of mold/fungus/possibly fungus gnats (harmless but really annoying in large numbers) for the first few weeks before settling. Most molds/fungi are beneficial to millipedes because it breaks down organic matter into something they can eat.


 Thank you! Guess I'll have to grab the aspen branch and be good with it! By the way, just curious, but do millipedes ever climb?


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine do, except for my D. macracanthus (WHO IS MY ONLY "ARBOREAL" SPECIES). Some people are against giving millipedes climby things because of the falling hazard and possibility of crushing millipedes who are molting beneath it. It seems to be personal preference whether to take the risk or not. If you do use the branch, keep in mind that it will rot in the humid pede tank (not that this is a bad thing for the millipedes). Also make sure it's placed in a way that it won't fall and hurt anyone.


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 24, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Mine do, except for my D. macracanthus (WHO IS MY ONLY "ARBOREAL" SPECIES). Some people are against giving millipedes climby things because of the falling hazard and possibility of crushing millipedes who are molting beneath it. It seems to be personal preference whether to take the risk or not. If you do use the branch, keep in mind that it will rot in the humid pede tank (not that this is a bad thing for the millipedes). Also make sure it's placed in a way that it won't fall and hurt anyone.


Thank you to cavedweller and everyone elso contributing to this thread, I'm off for tonight in a bit, I'll be curious to see how this thread grows!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, great info cavedweller.


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 24, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Yes, great info cavedweller.


You too, crackerpants!:biggrin:


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 24, 2013)

:biggrin: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ectocritterz (Dec 30, 2013)

Agreed. Peter has always delivered great quality with a guarantee.


----------

